# Lexus IS 200 (2002) wetsanding and paint correction over 5 days ! !



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*And now for a change of pace or should I say challenge .

The owner of this Lexus decided that the best way to remove 12 months of tree sap was to use a scourer as you will see from the following photos this job was no mean task, 85% of this car was wet sanded with 3M 1500 Grit , 2000 Mirka Abralon, 3 M Trizact 3000 Grit . Bonnet , Roof , Boot and all Drivers side and rear passenger door .

Interesting enough the other side was no were near as bad obviously the three sap must have hit those above mentioned areas .

The scratches on this car I would classify severe to extreme !
I used the Meguiar's M105 initially thinking they would come out boy was I wrong ! Even the Xpert Polishes failed on this occasion No amount of paint correction was going to remove these paint defects alone period !

Wet sanding was necessary to get a satisfactory repair job and then three days of paint correction all up 5 days were spent to get this car looking good again .

So on with the correction

This is how the car looked before any work was done to it :doublesho


















































































This is ten years of neglect coming off the paint ( the car was kept outside for those ten years no amount of claying would have removed this severe contamination . The paint felt like 800 grit sandpaper.

This is after using Iron X on ther whole car ( note how dark red the ground is )



























The paint felt smooth again after all the Iron particles were completely removed no claying was necessary that's because I used a lot of IronX.

And this is what I was left with 



























During wet sanding ! ( Yes , it was cold that day 14c and it's summer ?










Talk about four seasons in one day :wall:

Here's RHS fully sanded 


















This is after , wet sanding , M105 ( failed !) I used some brand new polishes called Wizards to achieve this finish I used Mystic Cut with wool , Meguiar's Purple Solo 7" wool pad , LC Purple Wool Foam pad , Mystic Polish with a number of polishing pads .

I went over it with Eraser to see if any filling effect ( none whatsoever !)

Wizards Mystic Polishes correct much quicker than M105 and M 205 with hardly any dust !

I could not believe the superior results that these polishes achieved one more to add to my detailing arsenal .

I bought these polishes out of desperation as all the other polishes were failing I was running out of options the time was ticking and the job had to be done , good thing I discovered them they made my job so much easier with no dust !




























Finished



















50/50 Wizards Mystic Polish and Green 7.5" Buff and Shine Hexlogic Polishing Pad with Flex XC 3401 VRG DA at speed 6.










Products used to achieve this 



























This is after 5 days work and over 50 hours spent to get this car looking like this !


























































































































































Thanks for taking the time to read my writeup I hope you have enjoyed it !

Coming up next !










Best Regards

Mario 
*


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice (&hard) work Mario!

Did you measure by any chance how much clearcoat was removed after all these steps?


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

F*ck that some hard earned money. Again nice work


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great job , brought back from the dead


----------



## gean1977 (Jan 13, 2012)

fantastic work congratulations friend!


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Brilliant work mate, challenge is quite the undertatement, that paint was shocking.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Great job! So would these Wizard's polishes replace #105 /#205 in your opinion?


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice recovery Mario!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent correction buddy


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah that was pretty bad! Very nice turn around buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Fantastic work Mario !!! 
I had a look at the wizards products too, but I can´t decide which one to buy. Xpert or Wizards.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Excellent work Mario! The finish of the paint work has been transformed!:thumb:

I bet the owner couldn't believe the difference?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What can i say , it´s an EuroGloss Detail :thumb:

S U P E R B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Fantastic again Mario, it really was a mess to start.
Simon


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Talk about four seasons in one day *

But that's normal for Melbourne :lol:

Great work as always Mario.

Maris


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, very impressive Mario.

14 degrees is warm!!! lol


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

toni said:


> Nice (&hard) work Mario!
> 
> Did you measure by any chance how much clearcoat was removed after all these steps?


*Thanks Toni :thumb: Yes, it was hard work but rewarding nevertheless !
Yes, I did around 8 microns all up .

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

sicko said:


> F*ck that some hard earned money. Again nice work


*Thanks Ziga , it was hard earned money :buffer:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CTR De said:


> great job , brought back from the dead


*Thanks mate , you can say that 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

gean1977 said:


> fantastic work congratulations friend!


*Thanks , glad you like it buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan_S said:


> Brilliant work mate, challenge is quite the undertatement, that paint was shocking.


*Thanks Dan, yes it was bad I know !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate.


*Thanks buddy , glad you like it 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

masammut said:


> Great job! So would these Wizard's polishes replace #105 /#205 in your opinion?


*Thanks mate , IMHO they could easily replace the M105 and M205 they work the same way almost except these Wizards Polishes use Nano Spere Technology they correct much quicker have a nice smell to them .

If they did the job on this difficult paint then I think they are better .

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

matzagrin said:


> Nice recovery Mario!


*
Thanks Bruno :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Excellent correction buddy


*Thanks Mike 

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Yeah that was pretty bad! Very nice turn around buddy :thumb:


*Pretty bad alright  Thanks Matt, much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ghostrider said:


> Fantastic work Mario !!!
> I had a look at the wizards products too, but I can´t decide which one to buy. Xpert or Wizards.


*
Thanks Daniel ,

Always appreciate your comments mate :thumb:
I would buy both, sometimes one polish will work better than the other depending on the paint type and condition .

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Excellent work Mario! The finish of the paint work has been transformed!:thumb:
> 
> I bet the owner couldn't believe the difference?


*Thanks John , glad you like it ! Yes , she was over the moon couldn't stop smiling !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> What can i say , it´s an EuroGloss Detail :thumb:
> 
> S U P E R B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Thanks Rui, I appreciate you kind comments buddy :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wax Attack said:


> Fantastic again Mario, it really was a mess to start.
> Simon


*Thanks Simon , yes it was in a real mess and I bought it back to life again !

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WEDEL.1 said:


> *Talk about four seasons in one day *
> 
> But that's normal for Melbourne :lol:
> 
> ...


*Yep , four seasons in one day , yes I know :lol:

From 40c to 12 c :wall:

Thanks Maris 
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, very impressive Mario.
> 
> 14 degrees is warm!!! lol


*Thanks buddy , anything is warm compared to UK 

That day it was colder than 10c :doublesho

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for all you feedback and comments much appreciated :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Serious scratch removal right there! :doublesho I bet the owner was happy!
Great iron-x pics too! great effort for sure Mario, it now looks how a Lexus should! :thumb:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Great work Mario, as usual ! 
Did you use a generator for electricity for 50 hours ?  Is so, you must have gone mad


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Amazing turnaround:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow Mario that is incredible work!

Car was trashed before, looks fantastic!


----------



## John_Adelaide (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi Mario, 

Hope you are well, I always look forward to your posts as your experience and professionalism is just outstanding. Always appreciate the detail in your posts.
Just wanted to point out that your bicycle seat stool in this post is just 'epic':thumb:

Take care and be good mate.

Kind regards,
John
Adelaide, South Australia


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Serious scratch removal right there! :doublesho I bet the owner was happy!
> Great iron-x pics too! great effort for sure Mario, it now looks how a Lexus should! :thumb:


*Thanks Matt, serious is an understatement buddy , in 17 years in detailing I have seen bad but not this bad ! It looks worst in the flesh , the owner ( lady )couldn't stop smiling how happy she was . She said , I have never seen this car look that good it looks like brand new again !

The Iron particles on this Lexus were horrendous , before I used Iron X the paint felt like 800grit sand paper , Iron X did a fantastic job in removing all of the 10 years of Iron Particles smooth as a baby's ass again .

That's what I thought when the car was finished .

Best Regards

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> Great work Mario, as usual !
> Did you use a generator for electricity for 50 hours ?  Is so, you must have gone mad


*Thanks buddy , no generator , I used there power supply 
I think the generator would have collapsed with all the power tools and lighting used .

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Deep blue said:


> Amazing turnaround:thumb:


*Thanks buddy , much appreciated :thumb:

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> Wow Mario that is incredible work!
> 
> Car was trashed before, looks fantastic!


*Thanks Dave , much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Yes, it was trashed but now it looks good again and client very happy 

Mario *


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

John_Adelaide said:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> Hope you are well, I always look forward to your posts as your experience and professionalism is just outstanding. Always appreciate the detail in your posts.
> Just wanted to point out that your bicycle seat stool in this post is just 'epic':thumb:
> ...


*Hi John,

I am well thank you, thanks for your kind comments and feedback it means a lot to me , at least I know that I am putting in the hard yakka and my clients appreciate the level of workmanship that I give them .

The Racatac ( that's what it's called ) has saved my back and knees it's one of those Stools which all pro detailers or hard core enthusiasts should have IMHO!

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn! Excellent job there mate!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

turboyamaha said:


> Damn! Excellent job there mate!!


*Thanks buddy , much appreciated :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Eurogloss said:


> *
> Thanks Daniel ,
> 
> Always appreciate your comments mate :thumb:
> ...


Thanks Mario !

What do you think: Which polish gives a better finish on dark colours? Mystic Polish or the 1500 ?


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

I think you should change the title of the post to "Scourer VS. Mario"
That way I could have commented "Flawless Victory, Mario WINS"
Amazing work mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ghostrider said:


> Thanks Mario !
> 
> What do you think: Which polish gives a better finish on dark colours? Mystic Polish or the 1500 ?


*Mystic Polish Daniel 

It leaves the Xpert 1500 for dead IMHO !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dhiren_motilal said:


> I think you should change the title of the post to "Scourer VS. Mario"
> That way I could have commented "Flawless Victory, Mario WINS"
> Amazing work mate.


*That's a good one :lol::lol::lol::lol:
Thanks mate , always appreciate your kind words !

Mario*


----------

